# Going Deep for Snapper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:

For many of us Fridays are very special. We have been fishing together on Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll for years. This is our time of the week. Let's go! Our last trip produced well over 350 mangrove and tubs full of vermilion snapper:

But this week there is one little problem. Even in Florida it gets very cold. By Saturday the temperature is predicted to plunge all the way down to 57 degrees. But the worst part is it looks like it's going to be a few days before we hit even the low eighties. Since it's so cold here that makes this a little unrealistic:

Looks like that 'Arctic Blast' has not hit yet:

Even the birds are ready to go fishing:

Our home away from home for the next 39 hours is ready:

Along the famous John's Pass Boardwalk there is standing room only watching us leave. "Catch a big one for me!" We are sure going to try.

Mr. Tony Baker leads the way:

A full house listens as Will tells us, 'how to do it!'

After a quick visit to Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy, it's bunk time. After all, we will be 'Going Deep for Snapper' for almost twenty hours of actual fishing time. We want to be at our best. 
By 1 A.M. Saturday morning we are 'Deep' into the very heart of the fabulous Florida snapper banks. Once again, Tony leads the way:

Look at that mangrove snapper:

We in the Sunshine state are honored to have joining us from Chatham, New Jersey, Mr. Michael Lynch. Chatham's average January temperature is 30.1 degrees. Maybe our 'Arctic Blast' is not really that bad after all. Michael has heard about our own 'Jersey Girl' transplant Chef Tammy. That early morning hot off the grill ham & cheese sandwich sounds wonderful. Guess what? It is! You Southerners sure know how to eat:

The mangrove snapper are also hungry, but ever so hard to hook. They love to 'eat & run.' Hole on, Mr. Ian Keith has hooked something much bigger and faster than a mango. The battle goes on & on until finally:

What a beautiful black fin tuna. Nice job Ian. 
Looks like the 'endangered' gags are also hungry:
Mr. Larry Miller:

Mr Roger Poulin:

The mango bite is slower than we would like. Never-the-less, this is impressive. Look at the size of those beauties:


As that old sun goes through it's morning ritual we can expect the mango bite to slow down:

Our visiting New Jersey friend loves bacon, hash browns, and even biscuits. But smothered in Southern Country sausage gravy, now that's different. Different but oh so good:

Now that we do not want...the dreaded lion fish:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Part 2*

Thanks to Mr. Joe Diebold for contributing the two following great pictures:


Joe is not only a great photographer, but also a great fisherman. Mr. Diebold is a regular on the Florida. Joe's report:

"It was good weather the cold front had us put on our big boy underwear and work at getting some nice fish. I got a 6.5 mango and didn't even bother to take it to the weigh in. So some big goozers were caught. The Goliaths got there share of the catch to. You know it's a big fish to take down 30 to 40 lb Ajs. Capt Garrett wrestled a giant for 20 minutes before his tackle with 80 lb mono couldn't take it anymore"
Looks like the AJ's are hungry. At least some escaped the hungry Goliath's attacks:
Mr. Marco from Sarasota, Florida:

Mr. Thomas J. Danna traveled from Atlanta, Georgia to do battle with Mr. Amber Jack:

The deep water vermilion snapper are big out here:

Not even six o'clock and it's already getting dark. The heavens are on fire:

On this trip we have sportsmen from as far North as Canada, New York, & New Jersey. In honor of our new Northern friends Chef Tammy is serving 'Yankee' pot roast. Those new 'red' potatoes are really something:

Thanks Joe for another great picture. Teamwork! That is what sportsmanship is all about:

Talk about teamwork! Mr. Tim Abbeglen need all the help he can get. That's a big brown reef shark:


Well! It's getting late and we are still a long ways from home. Hold on! Mr. Mohamed Toure, traveled from Atlanta, Georgia for this trip. Just one more mangrove snapper before bunk time:

Mr. Toure is one proud man. And we are proud to have this real sportsman on our team:


Mr. Michael Lynch will have some stories to tell back home in Chatham:

By our standards, 'Going Deep for Snapper' was slower than we would have liked. That 'cold front' Joe talked about did us no favors. But we still managed a very respectable catch:

Only one thing left before we head home. Captain Garett (L) hands out the jack pot money. 

The winning weights were:
Amber jack... 43.2 pounds
Grouper (without gags)...10.1 pounds
Snapper... 8.1 pounds
Hope you enjoyed this detailed report. I sure enjoyed bringing it to you. Our wonderful state has so much to offer. Part of good sportsmanship is sharing. Please share you adventures with us. After all; we are proud; we are Florida. 


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I've said it before but I have to say it again . Thanks for the awesome report with details , I really enjoy reading them . Awesome catch as always .


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

As usual, awesome report!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Great report Bob. Another great trip and a lot of catching!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report Mr. Bob ! I love reading these reports too.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so much guys. I love bringing them to you. We in Florida have so much to be thankful for; so much to share. Mr. Lynch, the gentleman from NJ in my report, will be going home very soon. He is looking at temperatures below 20 degrees. 
Here is a different view of our catch:


Snapped this as we were leaving Friday afternoon. Only in Florida:


----------

